# Ahh 39 weeks and REALLY scared anyone else?



## honey915

Have hit the last stretch... D day just a week away and I'm so scared!! Just feel sick! Don't know how its going to go so justworried about everything but mainlythe pain. Anyone else in same boat??


----------



## gretavon

I'm scared this pregnancy will never. End. Get out little boy. Get. Owwwwwt.


----------



## honey915

I felt like that at 37 weeks now it's just auddenly dawned on me that THIS IS GOING TO HAPPEN! Ahh I want him here but I'm so scared :-( scared of the pain and that il freak out on labour etc!!


----------



## emmgee1

i totally know how you feel i'm due on sunday and i'm freaking out every twinge scares the hell out of me. i just keep telling myself i can do it i have to do it!!:wacko:


----------



## staralfur

I'm jealous! I would love to give birth again in a week. :haha: 

Just think of how exciting it all is. You're bringing a baby into the world! It doesn't get much better than that. 

Labour can be a very positive experience if you want it to be. Go in with an open mind and no expectations and just let it happen. You'll be just fine. 

Good luck!! I am excited for you!


----------



## honey915

emmgee1 said:


> i totally know how you feel i'm due on sunday and i'm freaking out every twinge scares the hell out of me. i just keep telling myself i can do it i have to do it!!:wacko:

Waking up with sudden cramps. Having thi alot. My body playing serious tricks!!! Waking up with that sense of impending DOOM! Lol! Then realising it's just his head on mybladder again!! Ahh. X


----------



## Zuza

I´ve never been so scared as now!! Just few days left and I don´t know what to do to feel better and start thinking positive. I can´t wait to see my little princess, but so scared about pain and if I can do it and everything will be ok :sad1:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nothing to be scared of ladies! Yes labor pains hurt like a bitch but nothing you can't handle, trust me! I have given birth twice naturally with no pain medication and my third is on the way any day or minute now. I described labor pain as menstrual cramps from hell- peircing and intense but they fade and give you a moment of rest then come back until you are dilated enough to push. Once you start to push the pain seems to fade. You'll all do awesome! You're _*women*_. We were made for this :thumbup:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Grey Eyes said:


> Nothing to be scared of ladies! Yes labor pains hurt like a bitch but nothing you can't handle, trust me! I have given birth twice naturally with no pain medication and my third is on the way any day or minute now. I described labor pain as menstrual cramps from hell- peircing and intense but they fade and give you a moment of rest then come back until you are dilated enough to push. Once you start to push the pain seems to fade. You'll all do awesome! You're _*women*_. We were made for this :thumbup:

Exactly this ^  could have written it myself.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I didn't get nervous until they said it was time to push, I felt all the emotions at once, and I hated the feeling. I felt happy, scared, sick, hot, cold, shakey. But it was the most beautiful thing I have ever experienced. I wish I could relive it over and over again.


----------

